# APR Sale - July 7th to the 31st! ---- Save $3,000 on TT RS Stage 3!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Select APR hardware and software is now on sale till the 31st of July. The sale includes the following items at all APR Dealers in the USA: 




*APR EMCS Program Switching Sale:*










Make your ECU purchase fully loaded for only an additional *$149*! On compatible ECUs, add up to 4 Programs Modes (Stock, Performance Modes and Valet Mode) and all features (Fault Code Erase, Security Lockout and Anti-Theft). Add APR mobile on compatible platforms and enjoy switching from your phone or tablet! 




*APR TT RS Stage III GTX Turbocharger System Sale:*










Save *$3,000* off the APR 2.5 TFSI Stage III GTX Turbocharger System and add up to 665 horsepower to your TT RS! 




*APR 2.0T K04 Turbocharger Sale:* 










Save *$250* off the APR 2.0 TSI K04 Turbocharger System and enjoy up to 375 horsepower and over 400 ft-lbs of torque! 




*APR 2.0T HPFP Sale:*










Save *$100* off new and rebuilt APR HPFPs, a necessary upgrade for FSI vehicles to experience Stage 1+, 2+, K04, Stage 3 and 3+ power levels! 




*APR Shifter Cable Bracket Sale:* 










Save *$50* off APR Shifter Cable Brackets and enjoy smooth and crisp shifts without the slop associated with the factory plastic and rubber grommet unit. 




*APR 2.0T Runner Flap Delete Sale:* 










Save *$50* off APR Runner Flap Delete and free up some horsepower on your FSI platform vehicle! 




Lastly, be sure to browse our clearance page for incredible deals on select items while supplies last!




APR’s sale is available for a limited time only so please visits an APR dealer soon to book an appointment!

Go APR!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Does that fit the all new MQB RS3. ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> Does that fit the all new MQB RS3. ???


I don't know yet, but the software would be different for sure.


----------

